# GHOST TREES 1.0 "Day 55 Post Flood"



## WabiKasuH20Fall (12 May 2012)

Unofficial only because I have to decide on a name officially for this beauty. I have a few and a theme I am shooting fo so a name shouldn't be too far off.


Tank Journal / Blog
ADA Do Aqua WabiKusa Waterfall Ver.2 120cm

Tank:ADA Do Aqua WabiKusa Waterfall Ver.2 120cm (120cmx45cmx20cm)
Filtration: Odyssea CFS700 w/ 9 watt built in UV sterilizer
CO2: Painball setup running 24/7 5bps(initial flood stage through 7.1.12)
Substrate: Akadama Double Red Line SS Fine grade
Hardscape: Manzanita Logs, Malaysian drift wood and Volcanic Rocks
Heater: Hydor 200w inline system(12mm) 
Water Temp: 22C 

5.11.12 
It arrived today finally after so much anticipation and waiting it’s finally here my glass cascade dream. :biggrin: I am very excited, I had stopped by AFA today after hearing from George that the container with my tank as well as the rest of their products had arrived and was cleared through customs and would most likely be available for my pick this evening. They were of course good to their word and I arrived around 6pm to await its unloading. The excitement I felt was like that of a child going to Disneyland for the first time :red_mouth , or waiting to board a plane or depart on your very first tropical vacation . I was antsy last night going to sleep :icon_eek::icon_roll with the excitement and anticipation. So.... here it is, pretty bare at the moment but once I get the stand set up in the bay window I will start the scape. Hopefully by next weekend or sooner.  


First I apologize for the crap quality of these shots. I really miss my camera right now but oh well, its only a camera. I will try to update with better shots as I gather them.

Front with some manzi and a fern in a berry basket for some size perspective. 






Side





Looking down.





As of right now this is the intended list of flora in my possession and Fauna that I plant to use in this tank and scape:

Submersed Aquatic Mosses/Plants:
5 portions Mini Pellia
4 portions Mini Fissedens
1 Potion Fissedens Fontanus
6 portions Flame Moss
1 Willow Moss
1 Riccia Flutans 

8-10 -Petite Anubias ‘nana’ 

1 - Bolbitis cuspidata Micro - TB Rhizomes 
4 - Bolbitis heudelotti - Full Lot 10’ of Rhizomes 
1-  Hygrophila pinnatifida
1- Hydrocotle sp 
1 - portion E hydropiper
3- NLJF
3- Trident Java


Emersed plants:
3 Terrestrial mosses 4”
1 Sundew Carnivorous plant
3 Awapuhi Shampoo Ginger 
11 Mimosa Pudica aka sensitive plant(I bought some sprouted seeds on Ebay we’ll see)
1 Black Bamboo (GGP)
2- Un ID’d Hawaiian ferns.

Hawaiin terrestrial mosses (to be planted at waterline on large Black lava stones)
Dicranum sp.
Thuidium sp.
Polhia sp. 
Sphagnum
Plagiomnium cuspidatum

To be grown on the glass cascades 
8-12 various orchids


Fauna 
6 Ottocinclus
1 dozen Gal. Rasbora
1 dozen Emerald dwarf Rasbora
Clown Killies
Lampeye Killes


Inverts
Caridina simoni simoni
Red Rilli’s 
Blue RIli’s 
CBS &
Finally once seriously established I would like to add and hopefully breed
Black Shadow Panda’s  

List of Hardscape Stockpile
40’ black lava Rock ¼” - ¾” inch 
40’ DRL Akadama SS  
8-12 lrg size stones
Mopani Pieces Lrg
Manzi Logs 3-6” dia. & Branch wood.

I believe that sums it up for now. Stay tuned.:fish: 

Updated to add some full scale sketches of my initial layout design for the bottom section I have no real concrete idea for the upper section as far as asthetic layout other then to compliment the lower level and house the orchids and semi aquatic mosses and other terrestrial plants and hopefully a few wabi balls. 
For my new tank the 120 Waterfall in the lower section it is like a 120F tank. The layout I have sketched it is to scale. I have some plant abbreviations scribbled in and general layout and placement to some extent although nothing is set in stone to  say...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 and in my head I want to have a narrow about 4-5 inch swift water channel coming from the back far left corner on a diagonal to the mid way point. I am trying to figure out what kinds of plants would do well in in narrow little fast water slot? I need some suggestions. 
I am planing on doing a dry start so rooting and water uprooting the plant wont be  too much of an issue once it is flooded. The tank will be a med to High light tank with lots of additional natural light via a north facing bay window. It will have pressurized CO2 and low dose basis FWIW for anyone's suggestions. 

*Blue shading equates to calm and or un-agitated water*

*Orange Rust shading equates to my intended fast flow current*

*Yellow shading equated to terrain that is barely and or gradually submerged *

I plan to propel the water via a Marineland  Maxi-Jet 1200 Multi-use water pump propeller and two of these mini jet 404's, they are small and can be tucked away among the wood and rocks in the back sections the will be dense with flora. 












The center emersed like triangular area will be make up of Aquarium logs of mopani, manzi and sorts I wanup a wood reef/wall long that side, the other side opposite the lest side will be constructed of Rock possibly slacked flat slate and as I have access to a bunch and its cheap and stackable and I can like sandwich mosses between the layers as I stack them up to help secure them along the vertical wall/reef I am going for. So, along one side of the channel wall will be solid stacked large wood and the the other will be stone, like a stream flow where water is forced between  large rock and the bank of the stream in a tight slough of fast water. Not sure if anyone can get a picture or idea of that but no worries.   The main thing I need your input on is my options for plants/mosses that thrive in a fast current.


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall (12 May 2012)

*Re: My unofficial ADA 120 DoAqua Glass Cascade Journal*

5.12.12
Ok the unboxing continues here are some shots of the nice ADA glassware that is included. The “L” shaped inflow pipe and the long two section glass outflow pipe that will run the length of the about 1 inch shy of the the top of the back glass above the top tier. Again nothing but the best craftsmanship with this medical grade glass stemware 8) .

The glassware all packaged and taped to the bottom of the tank for secure transport. Plenty of bubble wrap was used. No cutting corners when they packed this thing for over seas shipping. 






Outflow





Inflow & Outflow





included literature/instructions


----------



## pariahrob (12 May 2012)

*Re: My unofficial ADA 120 DoAqua Glass Cascade Journal*

Beautiful tank. I've been eyeing them up in the book of ADA. They are lovely. Thats a nice size to. You must feel so excited about getting it up and running. 

Can't wait to watch it develop. 

Rob


----------



## Ady34 (12 May 2012)

*Re: My unofficial ADA 120 DoAqua Glass Cascade Journal*

Hi,
looks really nice, and its always really exciting unpacking boxes of new stuff!
Looks like youve put a lot of planning into this, be interesting to follow this waterfall tank.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## LancsRick (13 May 2012)

*Re: My unofficial ADA 120 DoAqua Glass Cascade Journal*

That's beautiful, lovely piece of workmanship! Is it just empty space under the cascades? Looks like they end halfway down the height of the tank?


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall (13 May 2012)

*Re: My unofficial ADA 120 DoAqua Glass Cascade Journal*

5.12.12 
ok so I have a full scale sketch that I drafted out a while ago and I am now laying in the large diameter manzi logs (4"-6" dia & 12-24"L) in place where I have envisioned them as well as working in the spikey piece of mopani that I bought years ago back in LA just because its shape was so cool and unique. It reminds me of a huge vertibrate bone of a large mammal like a rino or something prehistoric it has a hollow cave/ tunnel right through the spine of it and will make so all kinds of good places for shrimp and critters to hide of as well as lots and roots nooks for the anubias and other plants to root into. 

This tank is just so big I was worried was beyond its limits but with this marvelous lay out your options and scape is limitless   

Here are a few shots of the logs in place as to reflect my scale drawing I had sketched up, the smaller branch manzi is not planned just put in on the spot to experiment with dimension and space in the tank. These are
Front





Close up





Top





Here also are so pics of some plastic suction dishes like for your soap dish and such I picked up for next to nothing that I may experiment with hanging and floating flora dishes both emeresed, submersed and at the water line, oh so many options.  






These are some laundry dryer and clothing mesh bags I also snagged for next to nothing in case I need them to separate and isolate some of my substrates. I may use some ¼”-3/4” Black lava to biuld up elevation and terrain in the tank in some parts and this will assist with keeping the lava from spreading wherever over time and also scratching the glass.





This is only initial playing around I no way is the tank going to sit there as I have a large bay window reserved for it and the hardscape should start going into place permanently next weekend. Until then this is just dress rehearsal.


----------



## Kristoph91 (13 May 2012)

*Re: My unofficial ADA 120 DoAqua Glass Cascade Journal*

Never heard of one of these before, I look forward to seeing it progress


----------



## Gill (13 May 2012)

*Re: My unofficial ADA 120 DoAqua Glass Cascade Journal*

This is going to be Spectacular. 
Having shelves within the Tank create such a interesting array of Planting Possibilities. I modded my Current tank to make Shelves within it, and it gives me more options. Mine has corners cut away for piping, but The fish like to swim up into the shelves and so do the shrimp. It provides a resting place and somewhere for fry to hide. 

The outflow is very well thought out. Gives you an even flow of water down and over the Shelves. And once all the plants have dense mats of Roots, they add an Extra level of Filtration to the tank. 
And Huge grazing areas for the Shrimp that they will Love. 
Are you thinking of having of the Stiphodon Gobies in this, as I have watched them climb up the roots in shelves to get to other parts of the tank. A Very Interesting Behaviour to watch. 

That central wood is very interesting indeed and can see the backbone element to it.

I will be following this with in-trepidation


----------



## Gill (13 May 2012)

*Re: My unofficial ADA 120 DoAqua Glass Cascade Journal*

_Just looking at the shelves, I can't see any drainage points._

Ignore, did not look at the shallow section


----------



## Alastair (13 May 2012)

*My unofficial ADA 120 DoAqua Glass Cascade Journal*

This looks great already even with out plants added 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall (13 May 2012)

*Re: My unofficial ADA 120 DoAqua Glass Cascade Journal*

A morning misting for the Hawaiian collection waiting standby on the fire escape in a buss tub awaiting their time to make their move to the new tank. A little VF-11 dilution with water applied in the morning and an evening and afternoon mist of pure H2O.


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall (13 May 2012)

*Re: My unofficial ADA 120 DoAqua Glass Cascade Journal*

2 Hoyas, 1 Fern, 1 Terrestrial Moss & 1 Sundew (carnivorous) also awaiting transfer to the emerged sections of the tank.


----------



## Alastair (13 May 2012)

*My unofficial ADA 120 DoAqua Glass Cascade Journal*



			
				WabiKasuH20Fall said:
			
		

> 2 Hoyas, 1 Fern, 1 Terrestrial Moss & 1 Sundew (carnivorous) also awaiting transfer to the emerged sections of the tank.



Any idea which fern that is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall (13 May 2012)

*Re: My unofficial ADA 120 DoAqua Glass Cascade Journal*



> Any idea which fern that is
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It is a Humata tyermanii, aka Rabbit's Foot Fern it is in a 4" pot. These are all 4" pots. 

I like the way it spreads it foliage.


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall (14 May 2012)

*Re: My unofficial ADA 120 DoAqua Glass Cascade Journal*

Cleaned out and organized the supply closet, all my hardscape materials ready to go. 
30lbs Small Black Lava1/4"-3/4" 
Akadama DRL 2 9L bags, 
Bucket O Manzi, 
Box O Black Lava Rocks Med-Med Lrg
Large Volcanic and Boulder Stones





My SGT500 Regulator I snagged on Ebay also awaiting it's build up (geeez so much to do:icon_roll) Since I am going dry start and water wont be going in for at least another six weeks my priorities both for the tank and where my finances are focused are adjusted appropriately so holding on this for the moment is ok although I wish I could afford to do it all like yesterday:icon_wink.


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall (14 May 2012)

*Re: My unofficial ADA 120 DoAqua Glass Cascade Journal*

5.14.12
“The map is not the territory”
Well since my stand for the tank is no there till next weekend to mid next week looks as though all I can do is toy with lay design concepts for now.  What I can really see now though as compared to the full scale sketches I had and a basic footprint, the actual tank is a whole different perspective.  

The map is most certainly not the territory when it comes to this tank and scaping it first hand.  I am finding out that the size of the area is quite massive indeed even with the large Mazi logs and boulders I have place in there now.  I placed the hard scape items in the back half section as to leave the front half for grazing area and plants.  

I envision the now bare logs to be totally covered and grown in with a variety of mosses (both semi aquatic and aquatic) and anubias and bolbitus ferns also.   I have also arranged the wood and rocks as so they will line up and break the flow from the lower tier waterfall directly as to ensure any plants on them stay adequately moist and also to diffuse the cascade of water directly onto the water surface(if that makes any sense). 

With all the hardscape materials I have at my disposal to work with, black lava, round lrg river stones, large boulders etc... I have more than enough material to complete this build easily. This tank is just so massive and so versatile it’s hard to grasp the entire thing flowing like a Eden like creek.  The upper section has just as much potential or more then the lower and right now I am completely drawing a blank as far as a layout concept for up there. I only know that it must compliment the lower sections and look as though it is an immersed / emerged extension of the lower half. My thought is to take my time in the upper half and let it slowly evolve out of the stream scape like natural evolution... Lol... I will just have to see how things progress. 

Here are a few shots of the current layout concept for hardscape,  as far as plant placement see my sketch post in this thread. 











Looking toward the back left corner.


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall (15 May 2012)

*Re: My unofficial ADA 120 DoAqua Glass Cascade Journal*

Gnarly piece of Mopani or other Malaysian wood I picked up about 6 years ago in LA at my LFS. Never used it in a tank yet but its shape was so sick I had to snag it. Looks like something out of a Sci Phi novel like a death star or some fragmented piece of meteor, a prehistoric vertebrae bone from some range roaming beast. Who knows my imagination runs wild with it when I hold it and look at it from different angles, as it has so many crevices, holes tunnels and crags extending for every point. Not sure where it will work is way into this layout but I believe it must it some way, shape or form.

I envision shrimp making their home it and crawling all through out it's geography as well as it being a great rooting platform for my anubias, bolbitus, mosses etc...


----------



## sarahtermite (15 May 2012)

*Re: My unofficial ADA 120 DoAqua Glass Cascade Journal*

Mutated bird skull. Love it!

Really looking forward to seeing how your tank develops; I've never seen a tank anything like this before.


----------



## Ady34 (15 May 2012)

*Re: My unofficial ADA 120 DoAqua Glass Cascade Journal*

Hi there,
loving the enthusiasm and thought trains going on in your head.... its crazy how this hobby effects the mindset!
As for blending the in and out of tank scaping, id maybe think about using some of your logs to protrude out over the shelves. Looking at your photos you could potentially either position the logs over the shelving or saw a slot into one of the logs and slide it over the glass shelves to get it further back, following the glass gradients, rising from below up and out amongst rocks and fauna on the upper levels, that would pull the two together and look very natural especially with some emergent ferns/mosses etc growing along the log much like fallen branches on the riverbank  8) . Id try and keep to only a few types of hardscape material personally, and think the logs and branches along with river rocks would work well without the mopani.
Looking forward to the progression...
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall (15 May 2012)

*My unofficial ADA 120 DoAqua Glass Cascade Journal*

@ Ady
Thanks for the feed back, that is a really good idea with sawing a slot in the log to help them bring the scape up the steps so to say. Yeah the more I look at this set up te more I agree at this time again I don't think the mopani will make the cast/cut for this scape as it is too foreign of a shape right now to toss in there with out it being a distraction. 


From the mud grows a Lotus~
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Ady34 (15 May 2012)

*Re: My unofficial ADA 120 DoAqua Glass Cascade Journal*

In reference to sawing, just make sure its something you want to do, and the positionong is a dead cert before hacking into your lovely wood!


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall (15 May 2012)

*My unofficial ADA 120 DoAqua Glass Cascade Journal*

I have an endless supply of this style of lManzi logs, One of the perks of living in Northern California, it grows like wild fire up here. You just need to drive up into the hills  to higher elevations and your in the thick of it. Yes though if I end up sawing I will indeed make sure where I make my cuts.  


From the mud grows a Lotus~
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Ady34 (15 May 2012)

*Re: My unofficial ADA 120 DoAqua Glass Cascade Journal*



			
				WabiKasuH20Fall said:
			
		

> I have an endless supply of this style of lManzi logs, One of the perks of living in Northern California


Lucky man!


			
				WabiKasuH20Fall said:
			
		

> Yes though if I end up sawing I will indeed make sure where I make my cuts.


Sorry for stating the obvious   .
Happy scaping,
Cheerio for now,
Ady.


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall (16 May 2012)

*Re: My unofficial ADA 120 DoAqua Glass Cascade Journal*

5.15.12

Dammit I am stir crazy, I want sooooo bad to start AND I just found out I can go pick up my tank stand locally as early as tomorrow     even today if I had more time and transportation. They closed at 5pm, tomorrow though or Thursday at the latest I will have the stand and I will be underway. Aye yi yi it's like a child waiting for Christmas morning . Wish Scotty could "beam me up" and back home with my Tank stand. Oh well, live long and prosper...

What is this tank stand going to look like you say?





Well it's on the economical side of things and purely functional although it may undergo some retro fitting to make it more contemporary. I am a chef as well as a legal professional and very much a creative Pisces so I use what I know across the board... This here is a Stainless Steel Work Counter that is 48x24 with a 35 inch height. It can hold extreme weight, the ledge underneath is adjustable to height and is prefect for pumps, CO2 Tanks, Filtration etc... For now until I can get my buddy who is a contractor to build me a custom cabinet this will serve my needs just perfect. Cost? $125USD,  I found one on Ebay also that I was going to order for the same price shipped but this one is here locally and ready for pick up tomorrow so I am taking that route.


----------



## faizal (16 May 2012)

*Re: My unofficial ADA 120 DoAqua Glass Cascade Journal*

This is going to be a very interesting journal to follow,...with the emergent growths and all.    Wishing you all the very best of luck with it.


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall (16 May 2012)

*Re: My unofficial ADA 120 DoAqua Glass Cascade Journal*

Some shots from this morning with better light. Still tough with glare and my iPhone will get some really nice shots up soon enough.

Looking down the length of  the foreground:





Left:





Center:




Right:












Now go re align these and shake you head back and forth and you will see the panaoramic FTS  














Happy Friday!


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall (18 May 2012)

*Re: My unofficial ADA 120 DoAqua Glass Cascade Journal*

5.17.12
Do!Scape

Ok so earlier than anticipated today was scape day. With the help of a great friend and hobby mate I was able to create this great scape. Well I again say to you, The map is not the territiory and so went this scape. Originally I had set out a scape that was using granite rocks and boulder like round river stone, although I had in my bevy of hardscape materials a whole arsenal or lava and volcanic like rocks as well and with my friends encouragement. The below shots are the scape as it will be! The shots are crap I know we were running out of light, will post additional build pics tomorrow. When I get the better ones as these pics really area piss poor they truly do it justice. Enjoy for now if you can   :icon_mrgr. 


The initial stones once the DRL was added:





Placement is everything. Teeter totter:





The final scape pre plants:





Mosses chopped and dropped, the start of the ferns to be tied down more to come with those, Anubias petites in place:





Saran wrapping it up for night 1 officially:


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall (18 May 2012)

*Re: My unofficial ADA 120 DoAqua Glass Cascade Journal*

Some shots from this morning with better light. Still tough with glare and my iPhone will get some really nice shots up soon enough.

Looking down the length of  the foreground:





Left:





Center:




Right:







No go re align these and shake you head back and forth and you will see the panaoramic FTS :hihi:

Happy Friday!


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall (22 May 2012)

*Re: My unofficial ADA 120 DoAqua Glass Cascade Journal*

5.21.12

Day four

Ok so I got some great pics from a friend who helped me on scape day. He took the fist series of FTS's with his Nikon D5100, there are 100 times better then the shots I posted originally from scape day. Please enjoy these as well as today's iPhone shots. 

To add also I have planted a total of four pots of Marsilea minuta two on the right third and two on the left third from the foreground and the way to the back and also I tore and tossed another large pad of mini pellia on the middle third center view area.  Also I have placed some flame moss on the vertical wood extension spanning down from the upper terrace section and on a few select delicate branches on a small manzi twig on the right end of the tank  round the corner.  

Placing the mini fissidens was a fun experiment, the portions I had has some soil like mud rooting on them so I tore off patches and pressed them hard into the porous lava rocks on select outcroppings, slopes and overhangs, wood cracks, crevices where ever thought it would make a dramatic effect. I also used these patched and pressed them into the stumpier manzi ends that were bluntly visible. If this mini fissdens takes root and takes off in even half of the places I stuck it I will be way stoked and very pleased.  

Also I have gotten one of the lights I will be using in combination with an LED set up that is yet to be determined and the huge abumdance of natural light the tank receives dues to its position with in the giant NW facing Bay Window. The light I have now is a 150HW with an ADA NAG-150W-Green that just makes that plants look amazing and thrive. The pics from today are with the new light fixture on. 

If you notice the scape has this upper terrace that was strategically landscaped to be right in between zone of submersed and emerged and slopes gradually up out of the water to the back glass, I am going to plant the with eiher HC or Elatine Hydropiper I am not sure which would do best. I envision a lush dense green carpeted terrace of one or the other. Suggestions and planting strategy welcome for the terrace section as I need to get something planted up there soon and get it rooting. 

Ok here are the pics, first series of FTS's from Day one. The following with the new lamp from today.



 





Day 4(today):

Looking down the front line right front(near) left front (far) also notice near the manzi twig wrapped with flame moss thanks to the help of some moss cotton





Down the line again from a different perspective, ground level:





The middle foreground section and the dark caves and alcoves below the upper terrace:


----------



## mario (22 May 2012)

*Re: My unofficial ADA 120 DoAqua Glass Cascade Journal*

really interesting project!can't wait to see it developing


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall (23 May 2012)

**Drosera/Sundew Update(60% Planted)*120 DoAqua Glass Cascade*

Ok so I purchase this 4" Drosera aka Sundew from Hortica over in the Castro about a month back while collecting terrestrial specimens for the emersed sections. This is a carnivorous plant that spreads by little runners and within the pot there were several smaller runner/sucker tiny drosera's already when I purchased it  . I decided to separate them from their mum and plant them just above the upper left bank on the upper terrace and on the moss and lichen rock. These rocks btw were the rocks I posted in a previous thread entitled  “Lichen and terrestrial mosses on tank rocks?” http://forum.sfbaaps.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=12639&p=131042&hilit=+lichen#p131042

Well as you can see some of them made it into the tank scape with lichen moss etc..“el naturale” The mosses that were growing on the rocks dry and crusty have resurrected and are lush and green happy. I tucked the small (>1/2”) lil drosera sucker sprouts in little crater like dimples on the above water level section and one in the Akadama on the left most side of the upper emersed terrace. 

Here are a few pics of the transplanted  Sundew sprouts. 

one smaller one just right of center peaking up and one on the left side of the pics peeking up:










This one is up on the slope planted in the DRL:





Here is their proud mother waiting for me to find her a prime location on the upper cascade:





Tossing this one in just because of that moss in the foreground of the shot. That was was already on the rock but I didn't even see it as it must have just been a dried up scab of a moss ball, well it's beautiful and jumping back to life full boar. 






So the lower section is about 60 percent planted I would like to guess, as far as additional plants to add during the dry start phase? I am still debating between EH and HC on the upper terrace/plateau mid section, other then that though I think the dry start plants are in place for a total of four pots of mini minuta two on each side, 3 portions mini pellia torn and tossed in the middle third foreground viewing area. The mini fissedens will be a toss as to where it takes roots and takes hold and where it fails to so I will just have to hope for the best there and hope that my rationale to put it as many places as I could will pay off even it half of it floats away or dries up.   

Going away this weekend Friday through Monday evening I am slightly nervous about leaving the tank un attended over this holiday weekend but I think I am just going to put it on dark and cool mode and hope for the best with a   3 day black out. I think it is safer then other alternatives at this stage in the game. The plants are all low light plants at this point still also so that is in my favor as well. 

Ciao for now!


----------



## frothhelmet (24 May 2012)

*Re: @60%planted ADA 120 Do!aqua Glass Cascade Journal*

those mosses on the rocks are looking super natural. since you are doing a dry start, did you chop them up before you placed them on the rocks/wood at all?


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall (24 May 2012)

*@60%planted ADA 120 Do!aqua Glass Cascade Journal*

Yeah I used the Amano method of using a chopping knife an cutting board and finely minced the mini pellia and mini fissidens and then flicked and sprinkled the pieces throughout the tank strategically, we just have to see where it takes hold permanently. It's got another two weeks on the dry start so things should firm up and take hold I that amount of time. 


From the mud grows a Lotus~
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall (30 May 2012)

**5.29.12 Update*ADA 120 Do!aqua Glass Cascade Journal*

5.29.12
Day 12 of Dry Start

Ok a quick update to keep the information flowing. Was gone for the weekend and had a friend over making sure things were misted twice daily and excess water removed from the bottom substrate. Things look good, the vertical Flame moss that I chopped and tossed randomly as well as tied to select branches and such is healthy and showing nice green healthy green vertical growth throughout so that is positive. 

The mini pellia in the middle third section that I tore and tossed about it attaching to the Akadama and beginning to creep and spread nicely although not quite as fast or as thick as I’d ideally like. I am still confident in the next two weeks things will start to really take off as it seems things are beginning to get rooted and established more each day. 

The mosses that were pre existing on these rocks are really taking off and coming back to life and blending with the Mini Fissidens, Flame Moss and and Mini Pellia I tossed around. There is some small little patches of wild mold in some other the shadier areas of the scape that I have appeared in the last day or so.  I have been removing it as I see it as too keep it under control until the flood and then it won’t be a problem at all as it all will be submerged.  

This terrestrial moss will indeed be totally submerged once I flood so will be interesting to see what happens to it, it will be just barely none the less fully submerged




Notice on the left of this one(below) the tiny little moss starting to prick up with bright green tips





My biggest gripe right now is my inability to take one picture that does this tank like even half the justice it deserves, part of the reason is I don’t have a great camera at the moment and also because of its location in the window, its glass cascades and all the reflections going on it’s tough to get a fair FTS. Once the tank is flooded I will  borrow a nice camera and one dark night I will black out the room and get a good shot of it in all its glory.  I think I may have also mentioned I want to set up a NannyCam of sorts on the Cascade so I or anyone else with the link can take a peek of the live action remotely via webcam. It may take me a while but I will make this happen. Live streaming tank cam.

On the upper terrace I have yet to plant the EH and or HC. I have decided though I am going to plant both of them at opposing corners of the upper terrace. The Elatine Hydropiper will be planted on the extreme left rear emersed section of the upper terrace and will start out emersed and creep down towards the water line, meanwhile the Hemianthus Callitrichoides will be planted opposite on the submerged slope of the terrace just below the projected waterline.  I think this weekend I will go ahead and pick up a few pots of HC and perhaps one of two more pots of Mini Minuta.

As for the Mini Marsilea / Minuta it is doing well and spreading nicely in the Akadama although I think I may not have given it the equal distribution between the left third and the right third where I have it running from the foreground back all the way to the back.  

Anubia Petite nana, Mini Fissedens(on the verticle), Bolbitus Cuspidata Micro and some Flame Moss 





Ok so this picture isn't too exciting right now other then all the nice mosses creeping up that rock and the lushness, however what I want to try to shore project with this shot is the projected water line. Once flooded the water will come up to the the bottom of the manzi branch protruding out from the upper left corner.  sp with that in mind this will become this little tidal area that I can only begin to imagine how filthy sick it will look with shrimp just chilling on the slopes:











Until next time...


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall (1 Jun 2012)

**Terrestrial Mockup FTS's* ADA 120 Do!aqua Glass Cascade*

Terrestrial Mock Up
5.31.12

Happy last day of May everyone, lets welcome on June and summer officailly regardless of where you live or are currently calling home. I am writing this post to be posted in multiple forums including across the pond and my friends at UKAPS so "hello to all!"    

So in response to inquiry on of the the forums I keep this journal on I have done a mock up it’s maybe half to a one third of the terrestrial and epiphytic mosses, ferns, orchids and bromeliads I collected when I was out in Hawaii.  

Someone had mentioned that the second manzi log on top of the primary one looked to “placed” and I am sure other have wondered similar thoughts and are trying to guess or imagine just what I have in store for the upper tiers.   I hope this give everyone some idea, as this is such a dynamic layout with so much area and possibility to work with I wasn’t quite sure and still am not %100 percent sure of what the upper levels will evolve to. I do know however I have a Left to Right flow going on and top to bottom and the similar direction at a diagonal from Upper Left Rear ? Bottom Right Foreground.  

In following with the rule of thirds I divided the layout into three cohesive environments including the left upper emersed /emerged third that include Manzi logs extending out of the water from the mid left third up toward the corner of the tank, middle third consists of the coves under the plateau including some dark shadow areas caves and alcoves. 

Extending directly upward in the middle third we have the emergent terrace with both emergent areas extending towards the waterline and continuing on in a downward slope to a emersed underwater plateau. I planted some Elatine Hydropiper on the upper left emersed section and plan to plant some HC “Cuba” opposite it on the submerged right slope the flows gradually down and left to the back left corner and the tank and meets up the the Mini Marsilea the carpets from back to front on both left and right end of the scape. 

The last third and right end of the tank consist of unique delicate branch placement including wrapping only select twigs and branches with Flame moss to make a dramatic yet serene image, along with the delicate branchwork and mosses there is nice ledge feature the has healthy rooting and coverage with Mini Pellia and some Mini Fissidens looking very natural right now and taking nice hold. The Mini Pellia is creeping nicely along the vertical face of the ledge.     

Ok enough with the jabber jaw and on with the show. Here is the onslaught of new pic I took today before during and after the mock up. Feast your eyes & as always I welcome all comments, critiques and constructive criticism. Gracias!  






Looking right to left:





Looking left to right:





Looking at an eye level slice at what will be the waterline, see the Raymond's EH peeking out in the far left rear? The Bolbitus Cuspidata in the middle is a raok from the PlantBrain Mr. Barr. Thanks to both of you  





One of my sexy lil Anubia Nana Petite-micro, 1 of 7 in the scape:





Mini Fissidens taking root and sprouting new greens on a vertical Mopani extension:





The first of the terrestrial mock up shots w/ flash:





Additional mock up shots from a slew of various angles & some mixed macros as well:















https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/598477_10150918631349583_575079582_9537725_897288331_n.jpg[/img

[img]https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/179793_10150918631534583_575079582_9537726_615140641_n.jpg
















enhanced to show nice red manzi    :




















Hope you enjoyed


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall (5 Jun 2012)

*Re: *Day 17 of Dry Start FTS's* ADA 120 Do!aqua Glass Cascad*

Day 17 of Dry Start

Ok so Day 17 looks pretty much the same as the last few days. The Mini Pellia is continuing to spread in reach over the foreground are and I predict in about 10 more days is should have a firm hold and a good enough carpet and coverage area for me to feel comfortable enough to flood it. The Elatine Hydropiper I planted a few days ago on the upper emersed slope looks as though it transplanted well and has taken root and soon will begin to creep  and spread.





New FTS's from today

















some flame moss taking hold of some select branches on this manzi twig:





This is some volunteer that popped up out of the Akadama DRL. I have another sprout in the lower section too, wonder if they're radioactive?   










This is a terrestrial moss that was growing in a potted plant I picked up from the local nursery think it is some sort of Irish moss. I liked it and I actually bought the plant only to get the two different types of mosses I saw growing with in the pot around the base of the plant that I actually paid for.


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall (5 Jun 2012)

**Day 17 of Dry Start FTS's* ADA 120 Do!aqua Glass Cascade*

So flood day will be on the Summer Solstice June 22nd. 


From the mud grows a Lotus~
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## JohnC (9 Jun 2012)

*Re: *Day 17 of Dry Start FTS's* ADA 120 Do!aqua Glass Cascad*

What a neat little thing. I'll read through it all later when I've got some more time. But i'm just starting to muse over doing my first Wabi.


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall (13 Jun 2012)

**Update Day 26 of Dry Start FTS's* ADA 120 Do!aqua Glass Cas*

Update Day 26 of Dry Start.

Things are coming along quite well, the Mini Pellia pieces I had chopped up and tossed on have all attached themselves well to the Akadama substrate, and is well on its way to a nice foreground carpet for the center foreground area. 

I was finally able to pick up two pots of Hemianthus Callitrichoides or HC for the upper terrace/ plateau opposite the Elatine Hydropiper up there. I divided the two pots evenly and pre dug out some holes for the patches to go in. I did not plant these stem by stem, or even 3 stem by 3 stem. I think they will take ok because they are also planted on an emersed slope and will be creeping from an submersed state to the elevated emersed plateau. 

I put in only a few of the orchids I collected out in Hawaii and the ones that are in there seem to be adapting well also as I notice nice new root growth of the exposed root system of these epiphytic orchids. 





The Mini Minuta is doing ok just kinda slow and steady that plant, as expected. Again that one is planted on the right and left ends of the scape and runs from back to front. I might toss in two more pots right before I flood just to boost its carper rate a little we shall see though. Maybe it will be more fun to be patient and wait for what’s in there to fill in? 

Ok so I am a little excited because Iast week I was able to secure my primary Fauna for this tank in the way of fish. I got a smokin hot deal on 20 Celestial Pearl Danios they are due for arrival this by end of this week of First thing next week. I have a seasoned and waiting 25 Gal. long that they will go in until the new tank is ready for them. I have always wanted a nice large school of this fish but they are so pricey I could never afford any sizable school at once.  

(Not my image)



I have done quite a bit of research on these fish and their unique natural habitat and and coincidentally my tank actually has a lot of features similar to their home environment and ecosystem. I didn’t plan it this way it just seems it turned out well suited to their liking, or I hope based on my research.   Also with the layout the way I have these timid fish will be forced to the viewing areas in the front and the tank and run back and forth along the foreground as the background is elevated for the middle half and there is no where else for them to retreat to but some limited caves tunnels and alcoves.  

Along with the CPD’s I have also secured at least 6 Amanos and most likely another half dozen coming right behind those for the cleaning crew once the Algae starts blooming and the diatom cycle gets underway. In addition to combat that I think I will have almost a half dozen Otocinclus on hand and ready to toss in and got to work. That initial crew the Amanos and the Otocinclus and bi weekly 50% water changes for the first week to 10 days should combat most of the remaining algae issue of course only after the initial 10 days of heavy 4-5 bps CO2 dosing to aid in the emersed submersed transition post flood. 

Here are the latest FTS’s   






The HC I just planted on the Right slope:










10 more days till flood...


----------



## sarahtermite (13 Jun 2012)

*Re: *Update Day 26 of Dry Start* ADA 120 Do!aqua Glass Casca*

This tank is going to be amazing! And good fish choice


----------



## dw1305 (13 Jun 2012)

*Re: *Update Day 26 of Dry Start* ADA 120 Do!aqua Glass Casca*

Hi all,
It will be interesting to see what happens.


> This is a terrestrial moss that was growing in a potted plant I picked up from the local nursery think it is some sort of Irish moss.


 This is _Sagina apetala_, despite it's look it is a flowering plant, and definitely terrestrial. It is a cosmopolitan weed of nursery container stock.

cheers Darrel


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall (15 Jun 2012)

*Re: *Update Day 26 of Dry Start* ADA 120 Do!aqua Glass Casca*

Thanks for the ID on that moss creeper Darrel very appreciated as I was not positive on its identity all I knew was I liked it and envisioned it being used for this application so we will see how it does. Seems to have adapted well to the environment so far, as it is indeed flowering and spreading slowly and nicely.


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall (18 Jun 2012)

**Hell or HigH2O Update* ADA 120 Do!aqua Glass Casca*

6.18.12
Come Hell or high water... 

We are still on schedule for a flood this Friday.  Things are looking goooood in the tank  8) the mosses are all growing well and the HC that I just planted on the upper terrace has really taken well and is growing at a rapid pace emersed. Think I may go pick up two more pots of it and just plant about 2/3's of the remaining area with it since it seems to be doing so well up there emersed.  

Going to pick up the Hydor 200w Inline this week and I have decided also to go with the Odyssea CFS700 w/ UV for my filtration option. Will be purchasing that too all in preparation for the flood; as they are kinda of essential for the job  

Got word this morning my CPD's are in transit as well from LA this morning all 20+ of them, happy little campers. They have a quarantine and holding tank ready for them, my 25Gal. Long Plexi I cleaned out for them, so they have a pleasant arrival waiting for them. They'll stay their about a month until I cycle this tank and its ready for fishy inhabitants. 

Overall I couldn't be happier with the way the DSM went and how things are looking for flood day. My Hawaiian plants  on stand by in the bus tub on the fire escape are antsy and showing signs of stress waiting for their final destination to be ready for them. I feel bad for them   as I monitor there health and know so far the stress they are showing is only on the immediate foliage and nothing more permanent. Hold on another four days and they'll be much happier on the steps of the water fall. 

some close ups
















mini fiss





ps. I have a Name for this tank finally also, it will be revealed on flood day. Stay Tuned.


----------



## Ady34 (18 Jun 2012)

*Re: *Update Day 26 of Dry Start* ADA 120 Do!aqua Glass Casca*

Looking forward to the flood....and the naming ceremony......tip.....dont smash a bottle on the side


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall (20 Jun 2012)

*Re: *Update Day 26 of Dry Start* ADA 120 Do!aqua Glass Casca*

2 days away from flood day

As expected the CPD's arrived this morning and are in the bags floating now in the quarantine tank. They look good I only had one causality out of 20 so that is pretty good I guess for those delicate little guys.
















I was telling a friend, it's like I am on the last mile of a Marathon, so ready for water already I just want to drown the thing


----------



## frothhelmet (20 Jun 2012)

*Re: *Update Day 26 of Dry Start* ADA 120 Do!aqua Glass Casca*

This tank is so epic I can barely believe it. The variety of plants and the diversity of aquascaping is truly amazing. can't wait to see it flooded!


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall (22 Jun 2012)

*Re: *Update Day 26 of Dry Start* ADA 120 Do!aqua Glass Casca*

Tomorrow is flood day, tonight I planted two more pots of HC up top with the others and also two more pots of Mini Marsilea along the right and left sides running foreground to background and also plopped some substrate and HC in one nice feature spot. If it takes it will be a nice little perch indeed. Stay tuned tomorrow evenings post should have some great updates.


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall (23 Jun 2012)

*GHOST TREES 1.0 "flooded"*

6.22.12 / 6.23.12

"GHOST TREES 1.0"
Flooded n flowin

Ok so my computer wanted to act up tonight when it came time to update the journal so this one is going to be short and sweet. As they say a picture speaks a thousand words so a few pics should suffice for now. I will give a better update in the morning. Was a long day the flood and all so it consumed me for about 13 hours which included going to South San Francisco to Aqua Traders to pick up the CFS700 canister filter I went with and an hour at Lowes figuring out plumbing schematics. Finally all it flooded.

With out further a due I present to the World

GHOST TREES 1.0






Filling up





Filled 















Time to fill the beast CFS700 and get things flowing  





GHOST TREES in all its flowing glory... 
 8)


----------



## mario (23 Jun 2012)

*Re: GHOST TREES 1.0 "flooded"*

 amazing. by far the most natural looking tank I've ever seen. thank you for sharing


----------



## Alastair (23 Jun 2012)

*GHOST TREES 1.0 "flooded"*

Looks fantastic, very very nice!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (23 Jun 2012)

*Re: GHOST TREES 1.0 "flooded"*

looking great, the cascade will look awesome as it matures.  Are you expecting much melt as the plants adapt to immersed life?

just need your mate with the dslr to make up a vid so we can see it 'in the flesh'


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall (23 Jun 2012)

*GHOST TREES 1.0 "flooded"*

Video is in post production, coming soon along with some high res pics. Stay tuned. 

Melt, well yes I anticipate a little however I am going to crank the Co2 hard for the next 10 day 24/7 to minimize the melt  factor as much as possible. 


From the mud grows a Lotus~
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall (23 Jun 2012)

*GHOST TREES 1.0*

I just woke up and now I just sit and stare as I sip my espresso. 






From the mud grows a Lotus~
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## tim (23 Jun 2012)

*Re: GHOST TREES 1.0 "flooded"*

now that is a view people would pay for in the morning   stunning tank you have a good day


----------



## Polyester (23 Jun 2012)

*Re: GHOST TREES 1.0 "flooded"*

Very nice and interesting project!


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall (23 Jun 2012)

*Re: GHOST TREES 1.0 "flooded"*

CO2 is cranking now 3-5 bps and will stay that way for the next 10 days 24/7 to counter balance the melt and assist in the plants transition from and emersed state to the submerged state. 

Here is a link to the Video of it in the works!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ulqtUs3GT0&feature=youtu.be

Some high res shots for you all:





























The back upper terrace;




Parting shot  :


----------



## Ady34 (24 Jun 2012)

*Re: GHOST TREES 1.0 "flooded"*

Wow, you should be very proud!
That looks like a slice of nature and once grown in it will be like having a mini riverbank in your home.
Im looking forward to following the progress now its flooded.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall (25 Jun 2012)

*Re: GHOST TREES 1.0 "flooded"*

Some new update shots. Things are looking good over all. I purchased a very cheap little 18 inch LED h2o proof light strip that I placed on the left front side as that is the darkest spot in my tank right now. Just a temp kinda of think until I can figure out the optimum light set up for my Ghost 8) 

Saturday morning, the morning after the flood. 





Sunday, day 2. I put in the LED strip up front. Not my ideal choice or long term route just to suffice for now. 










A shot of the lower glass tier with my Hawaiian Bacopa species I collected over there this past April. Looking healthy and warming up to its new digs. 





My lil Drosera Sundew carniverous plant, making _its_  transition to the cascade 8) 





In the back ground my Asparagus fern Kokodama, along with the Dwarf Palm on the top tier opposite it.














Some HC that floated away when I flooded the lower section.

A close up of one of my mosses getting settled in:





This was ID as a "Cane Orchid" no further ID specifics. 





Since I have kept this a pretty detailed build thread all the way along I also wanted to share a few detail shots of the plumbing of the beast of a canister filter. The Odyssea CFS700, so it's outflow ID is a whopping 1"! The inflow lily pipes for the my DoAqua tank were 12mm or 1/5" so I was faced with trying to make a reducer of %50 flow diameter. I spent over an hour at Lowes toying with plumbing combinations until I came up with this 3 piece assembly in which I used the black plastic threaded 1" - 1/2" reduced from the Lawn sprinkler pipe fittings and components. It was a mind straining exercise I could only compare to childhood Lego experiences when I would completely deplete my collection of one specific peice and I would have to get creative to recreate that piece out of several other pieces. Aye yi yi   

Really its not much but it was what I needed to achieve the proper reduction, I reinforced all the threading coupling with Thread Tape and joint the slip/slip pvc fittings with pvc primer and cement and also reinforced the large bore couplings with pipe clamps for added piece of mind.  

Here area the pieces both individual and assembled:





In action:









No glue or Silicone used though as I could easily disassemble this whole thing piece by piece with a screw driver and strong grip for easy cleaning of the parts or splicing in modifications and additional pre and post filters and or reactors. 

Well that's all the news that's fit to print right now.


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall (26 Jun 2012)

*Re: GHOST TREES 1.0 "flooded"*

Had some good light through the bay window this evening took advantage of the light and took some shots. 


























the first signs of the algea phase is starting to be visible. I hope it wont be too bad. Five more days and I will be tossing in about a dozen Amanos and they will be put to work.


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall (3 Jul 2012)

*Re: GHOST TREES 1.0 "flooded"*

Just a quick update, so its been flooded 10 days now and I am going through the endearing phase of initial algae bloom. The tank is definitely not photo worthy at its current condition. I have a nice light green slimy film on almost every inch of the tank now   I am performing the daily 30-45% percent water changes and have cut back the light to nothing for the last two days but some indirect reflected light. Hoping to test my water tomorrow for ammonia and if its safe I plan to toss in a work crew of Amano's to keep the upper hand on the algae cycle. Oh its been so long since have had to deal with this whole algae and tank break in cycle. Ugh...  

Let me now re iterate my mantra to myself  "from the mud(or in this case algae) grows a Lotus(or Orchid)   Right now hopefully it's as ugly as its going to get, I hope and in another five days to a week I should be out the the other end of this green machine of a diatom algae stage.


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall (5 Jul 2012)

*Re: GHOST TREES 1.0 "Life in the Aquatic"*

7.4.12
Life In The Aquatic

Tossed a dozen Amanos in the tank that I picked up from sixth ave. These were healthy looking ones from one of the tanks that I have kept my eye on and things for the most part seem to be ok. I am always skeptical buying fish or anything living for that matter from the place due to the vast amount of dead fish you always see in the tanks etc... However you are free to high grade all you want so that is what I did with this dozen. 

Grabbing another dozen tomorrow  and with that population the cleaning party should be well under way.    Happy lil Amanos. They have nice color there ones too each one I picked I tried to make sure they were all at least an inch long and colorful not white and pale colored. Here is a few shots of the first inhabitants of the Ghost Tree water world.


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall (7 Jul 2012)

*Re: GHOST TREES 1.0 "Otto-Clean"*

7.6.12
Otto-Clean Update

Ok so tank is on Otto & Amano clean mode mode literally, I got 13 Ottocinclus in there now along with about 15 Amanos, things are looking better each time I pass by it. I never really saw a significant impact on algae with the couple of Otto's I have kept in the past. Not till you get a group of about 8 or more do you really see there impact. Today I watched a cluster of them clean and detail the whole back corner of my tank and knock out all the algae on the glass and slime that was clinging to me Marsilea Minuta in that section. 

Otto Clean in Prog Do Not Disturb:




















The Amanos en mass make a huge impact too, they are like little dentist cleaners with many many little hands picking away multiple that by like 6-8 in one area and BOOM like a micro abrasion exfoliation! :!:  After a half dozen or so tag team an area for a while and leave it you look at it and the rock it's stark white in comparison to the area untouched by the shrimp. Same goes for my wood to the had some wood snot on it as well as some algae attaching to the Mini Pellia. They are both great cleaners but I find my self gazing into the tank like the "watched pot" syndrome waiting for the shrimp to magically make the algae vanish instantly. I find better satisfaction checking in every few hours, I see more noticeable results.


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall (7 Jul 2012)

*Re: GHOST TREES 1.0 "Otto-Clean"*

7.6.12
Otto-Clean Update

Ok so tank is on Otto & Amano clean mode mode literally, I got 13 Ottocinclus in there now along with about 15 Amanos, things are looking better each time I pass by it. I never really saw a significant impact on algae with the couple of Otto's I have kept in the past. Not till you get a group of about 8 or more do you really see there impact. Today I watched a cluster of them clean and detail the whole back corner of my tank and knock out all the algae on the glass and slime that was clinging to me Marsilea Minuta in that section. 

Otto Clean in Prog Do Not Disturb:




















The Amanos en mass make a huge impact too, they are like little dentist cleaners with many many little hands picking away multiple that by like 6-8 in one area and BOOM like a micro abrasion exfoliation! :!:  After a half dozen or so tag team an area for a while and leave it you look at it and the rock it's stark white in comparison to the area untouched by the shrimp. Same goes for my wood to the had some wood snot on it as well as some algae attaching to the Mini Pellia. They are both great cleaners but I find my self gazing into the tank like the "watched pot" syndrome waiting for the shrimp to magically make the algae vanish instantly. I find better satisfaction checking in every few hours, I see more noticeable results.


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall (8 Jul 2012)

*Re: GHOST TREES 1.0 "Otto-Clean"*

Ok so I just tested the water perimeters in my the tank and they are as follows  8) 

PH: 6.8
TDS: 100
Temp: 22.8 Celsius


----------



## frothhelmet (8 Jul 2012)

*Re: GHOST TREES 1.0 "Otto-Clean"*

Are you using RO water? As water in California is as hard as nails.


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall (8 Jul 2012)

*GHOST TREES 1.0 "Otto-Clean"*

No RO water yet just straight from the Tap. Here in SF we are pretty lucky with the water. I am though looking into RO/DI units for added clarity although I can manage with out it. 


From the mud grows a Lotus~
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## frothhelmet (9 Jul 2012)

*Re: GHOST TREES 1.0 "Otto-Clean"*

Had no idea the water was any good in SF. Good to know.


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall (12 Jul 2012)

*Re: GHOST TREES 1.0 "Otto-Clean"*

Algae continues to thin by the day, the Amano's continue to do their thing. They are such good detail cleaners. I don't think there is a more thorough and delicate cleaner. I would trust them to dust fine china as meticulous as they are. They do dither about a little but if they are one to one spot in the tank they will return to it and clean it to a sparkling almost sanitary like cleanliness. I have recently observed a group of them work over the course of a few days on some of the rocks one my tank and they are no showing a color and clean appearance that is totally stark white in comparison to the color it once was. Like some one took and pressure washer to it... So at the end of the Day who has earned their keep more otto' s or the amanos. I gotta say the amanos are better bang for your buck. I catch my otto's sleeping at times and or just see them laying on the substrate doing NOTHING.... slackers... I take back "Otto-Clean" I said earlier. They do clean but side by side my amanos have done the brunt of the house keeping so far.

So how are things besides algae you ask? When are the CPD's going in? 
When are more shrimp being addded?

Soon. Water perimeters perfect on today's reading. The Akadama DRL is doing the job keeping the PH ideal for healthy inverts both Neos and Cardina's here are today's numbers:

Temp: 22.3
PH: 6.3/6.4
TDS:135/140

CPD's are not far off, maybe this weekend. I just need to make sure I turn off the CO2 for a day before I transfer them over from the non CO2 tank to their new digs. Probably another week or so after that till I toss in a nice Blue Rilli starter population. After that well I'll be off and rolling.


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall (13 Jul 2012)

*Re: GHOST TREES 1.0 "Otto-Clean"*

Fish will be added today... I have shut down the CO2 for now, going to do one last big water change then let it settle then add my 20+ CPD's Housewarming party is about to be underway.


----------



## Ady34 (14 Jul 2012)

*Re: GHOST TREES 1.0 "Otto-Clean"*

Love your posts.
Looking forward to the new additions and pics


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall (18 Jul 2012)

*Re: GHOST TREES 1.0 "Growing In"*

Growing in...
7.17.12
Ok so it's been a few weeks since the flood and the tank has been going through its phases and hasn't been the most photogenic lately. Well things are finally starting to come around and the algae is slowly fading away to just a memory. Plants are taking root and things are really looking like they are about to giddie-up and get growing. All the plants on the shelves are putting down roots towards the bottom of the cascade and some have even reached the waters surface and and going straight down into the the submersed hardscape. I see lots of shoots of new fresh green growth coming fro everything if I look close enough and long enough. 

Here are the latest shots of some new growth and a FTS, Enjoy.





















Ok so this moss in the center of the shot below I have no ID what variety it is, not sure where it came from either. 
Any help on the ID, its the spike one? I also have on the branch some flame moss some Mini Pellia and also some Riccia that attached itself.


----------



## frothhelmet (31 Jul 2012)

*Re: GHOST TREES 1.0 "Growing In"*

It looks similar to one of the mosses I brought back in April. I am pretty sure that's the same one. I got it originally from LondonDragon, and he got it from some trade show in Holland I believe. You will find that it grows everywhere and starts appearing in random places throughout the tank, even growing on the silicone. It's also a bit of a micro-moss, staying quite small. It kind of weeps too.


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall (6 Aug 2012)

8.6.12

So it's been a little while since I have posted any pics and I thought I would share a handful of current pics I took this morning. Still working with a mediocre camera so I apologize for the shot quality. I tried to post edit as many of I could to look as best as possible however like anyone who has seen it in person. Pics will never do the tank justice for what its worth. 

Enjoy


----------



## darren636 (6 Aug 2012)

loving the sundew, some very nice angles and views you have created.


----------



## dw1305 (7 Aug 2012)

Hi all,
Quality. Is the fern at the front _Phlebodium aureum_?

cheers Darrel


----------



## darren636 (7 Aug 2012)

at first i could not grasp what this tank was all about. I just did not get it ,  (in  proper  josh  baskin fashion )  but  now  it  is  obviously  one  of  the  most  impressive  set-ups  i  have  seen.


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall (4 Sep 2012)

*Re: GHOST TREES 1.0 "Day 55 Post Flood"*

Day 72 post flood.

Happy Labor Day weekend everyone. I hope you all are enjoying the last throws of summer out there. Us here in San Francisco have barely experienced summer as we wait for OUR summer months of September and October and the Indian Summer afternoons. Ahhhhh. Soon enough lets hope. I have been sneaking away on the weekend to the North to get some warm weather and Vitamin D in the way of Sunshine 8) .

Thought I would update with a few new pics and let everyone know how things are progressing in the tank. As far as a progress report I have to report that the upper emersed stairs are becoming very grown in and green all around. I have been doing some thinning of the Riccia and Flame moss and every time a trim and weed some of it from the submersed section I just kinda pile it on the black lava rocks on the cascade and it has all kind of adapted to an emersed growing regiment and working well to fill in the cascades and look lush and green. Also I tucked in some nooks and crannys some HC that has taken well and has begun to carpet and creep nicely and naturally where ever in wants. I also have done the same with some UG I picked up from some fellow members and that also is thriving and doing wonders emersed on the cascade. The combination of emersed foreground plants including HC, UG, Riccia and the patches of flame moss will create and nice dense growing base and sea of green on the cascade soon enough.

The Fern I brought back from Hawaii continues to put out new leaves like every two weeks now and I swear the all the emersed plants that I brought back from HI are growing at an exponential rate right now. I anticipate blooms from about half the orchids this winter and that is there natural bloom season. Should be quite exciting to see what blooms.

What about subsurface you ask? What about my fish? Plants? and Shrimps?

Well the Shrimp are not there yet except for the 11 or so Amanos I have in there from the start. The CPD population is stable and there have been no jumpers or fatalities I have witnessed. I did loose 1 of the 4 Endlers Guppies and she was a jumper who I could not save she jumped twice before and I happened to be around to toss her back in however the last time she jumped I wasn't home and found her dried up on the floor. RIP 

The carpet of Mini Pellia is doing good however I need to weed out the Riccia routinely until I completely eradicate it from the submersed section as it clings to the Mini pellia and inter twines itself within it.

Here are the latest pics. Enjoy.
















Here is a Video I took to give you all a better idea of the lush flow:

YouTube


Well never mind embedding the video I still have a Failing grade it that topic. I guess, here is the URL to the Youtube link. If any of you are good at embedding and it works on your computer feel free to embed the video below in a reply.


From the mud grows a Lotus~
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## nbaker (4 Sep 2012)

Wow this is amazing   

Have you got any pics of the CPD's in this tank?


----------



## flygja (4 Sep 2012)

A very interesting concept!


----------

